# Question please help!



## jmsmom (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anybody know of a orchestra song that has a saxophone solo in it? maybe a difficult solo? or at least somewhere where i can find a piece of music that i am looking for? thank you! 
jmsmom


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Your best bet would be a saxophone concerto (orchestra with saxophone soloist). Go here: www.amazon.com and search for "Saxophone Concertos". This will bring up a number of listings for you. I've never heard a saxophone concerto myself so I cannot recommend one to you.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Get Pictures at an Exhibition, by Mussorgsky. The section called "The old Castle" includes a sax solo. And it's not long (I suppose that fits your definition of _song_)


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

There's an excellent piece by Debussy, Rhapsody for alto-saxophone and piano. But then, there's no orchestra in it.

Also two short solos as a part of the trio in Vaughan Williams' Symphony no.6, third movement.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

I think Debussy orchestrated his Rhapsody, no? There's also the Glazunov Concerto.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Frasier said:


> I think Debussy orchestrated his Rhapsody, no?


Did he? I must get it!


----------

